# Big question for all you people



## Satan (May 15, 2019)

So here's a big question. On a very cold day would you rather have a warm or cold beer?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 15, 2019)

Bonus question: if you'd rather have a warm beer over a cold one what the hell kind of Viking upbringing did you have? If you prefer warm beer you prolly think it's ok to put noodles in chilli or don't think cutting yer toenails is a necessary human activity.


----------



## Satan (May 15, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Bonus question: if you'd rather have a warm beer over a cold one what the hell kind of Viking upbringing did you have? If you prefer warm beer you prolly think it's ok to put noodles in chilli or don't think cutting yer toenails is a necessary human activity.


 well sometimes i like i hand warm beer. But not in the summer


----------



## roughdraft (May 15, 2019)

depends on the beer often enough. some are just as good warm, others not so much. flat is worse than warm


----------



## Satan (May 15, 2019)

Flat beer is freaking terrible


----------



## roughdraft (May 15, 2019)

it's kind of amazing how it goes from so great to so terrible


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 15, 2019)

Neither, coffee bro!!! but if it had to be beer, having a warm beer on a cold day is unlikely because you would have to intentionally heat it up. So a cold one.


----------



## deleted24783 (May 15, 2019)

Ummm... tea with lemon please?

(Yes I’m a sissy)


----------



## roughdraft (May 15, 2019)

tea with lemon is bomb, as well i enjoy adding dark rum, light rum and tequila to that !


----------



## Short (May 16, 2019)

Coffee 100%.


----------



## Breck (May 16, 2019)

Free beer is the best beer


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 16, 2019)

If you handed me a warm beer, I wouldn't turn my nose up at it. 'specially when its free


----------



## DeadTreeMississippi (May 16, 2019)

The only things bitter I like are chocolate and garlic. Not sure what the attraction to beer is lol.
Sweet iced tea always feels like way too much effort to make (boo hot tea), but I'll sit there and spend the five minutes necessary to make myself a homemade sweet iced coffee, lol.
But of the beers I've been unfortunate enough to be made to try, I prefer cold I guess.


----------



## Jackthereaper (May 16, 2019)

In the winter ill take it warm. Also @SlankyLanky , you havent gotten cut up toes from nails digging into their neighbor toes?


----------



## beyondthepaleogender (May 16, 2019)

Don't drink except socially, so definitely coffee


----------



## travelingheathen (May 17, 2019)

Warm; cold, or flat. Just suckin' it down for the buzz.


----------



## Satan (May 20, 2019)

Ohh man Thanks for the replies. I drink mostly cold Beers. Also how do i change my current location


----------



## Satan (May 20, 2019)

￼now show me your favorite beer


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 20, 2019)

@zielum: Do not write off all beer as bitter based on the kinds you have tried. Beer comes in hundreds of different styles that taste very different.

I am drinking a Fat Tire Ale (being in Colorado), not at all bitter and actually just a tad sweet.

As to original Q: warm beer is an abomination against the Beer Gods.

Also, as far as how to change your location, I favor hitching and buses.


----------



## Satan (May 20, 2019)

My way of transport is bar hopping


----------



## WanderingBear (May 20, 2019)

Crass said:


> So here's a big question. On a very cold day would you rather have a warm or cold beer?


I'm American, we like our beer cold all year long LOL. But room temperature red wine, or an Irish Coffee works very well on cold days too!


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 21, 2019)

Well the cans start exploding at around 10f or so and they freeze just below 28f. Technically when it's -20 out and I'm drinking a 32f beer it is warm.

But ya, for milk and beer anything over 40f is disgusting.


----------

